# 2007 Minnesota Taxidermy show & competition PIC'S!



## Rick Acker

Just got back from Breezy Point, Mn. Here are some of the birds from the show. First the professional division. Nice Black!


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice Ross!


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice Woody!


----------



## Rick Acker

These Woody's won some hardware!


----------



## Rick Acker

And now the Masters Division! This bird won all the major awards. Bahama Pintail from Jerry F. of Sartel, Mn. He had some amazing stuff at the show!


----------



## Rick Acker

More nice work from Jerry!


----------



## Rick Acker

Jerry's Barrow's! As it turns out. We were both in Valdez, Alaska at the same time this past December hunting ducks! We both shot lot's of these!


----------



## Rick Acker

Nice bird!


----------



## Rick Acker

Snow Goose!


----------



## Rick Acker

Mallard!


----------



## Rick Acker

My fav bird from the weekend. B. Teal from Bird Monster Mike from the Twin Cities!


----------



## Rick Acker

My Harlequin that I shot in Alaska this past December!


----------



## Rick Acker

Our bird judge, the ledgendary Frank Newmeyer! My first "how to" bird video that I bought was Frank's! So, it was cool to meet him!
Had to wear my Sioux gear in hostile Gopher territory, since I was the only North Dakota boy there!
Great show & Great people!


----------



## njsimonson

Rick - Congrats on the award and thanks for the great pics...

Did you take any of FISH? Could you post 'em if you did?


----------



## Wld Fowl

Some very beautiful mounts. Love the Bahama Pintail and Baikal Teal  
Great work,
Ryan


----------



## WingedShooter7

great pictures looks like some awesome mounts!


----------



## Rick Acker

Nick, sorry bro...Didn't take any fish pic's...Lot's of nice Walleye's, No Smallies (what gives?) and some nice Largemouth. One comes to mind of a Largmouth jumping out of the water with a Night Crawler in his mouth that looked so real it was unbelievable. Plus it was on a rotating pedistal, which was a really nice effect! Got me in the mood for the River! You are what, about a month away from wetting a line in open water?


----------



## njsimonson

I was fishing on March 12 last year, 5 walleyes, one perch on the river. So yeah, about three-four weeks.

No smallies, cuz us bronzebackers are so conservation minded! 

If I get that 20...it's replica time!


----------



## Rick Acker

I would say 1/2 of the fish at the show were rep's...I totally agree, they look as nice or better and that way you can catch and release!


----------

